# Missouri Valley



## Henry Hayter (Apr 3, 2009)

Any word on Qualifying?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone out there with any info?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

O 2 3rd
1-2-3-5-7-8-11-12-13-18-20-24-26-30-33-34-36-38-39-41-42-44-45


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Gettum Little Jack and Otis.
Nana Sue


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Dan Garner (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody here how derby is going?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Derby had a tough 1rst series on water. 8 dogs back for 2nd series tomorrow.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

kybirdhunter1 said:


> Any word on Qualifying?


Wow just noticed Qual results are on entry express! 

Congrats to all the finishers


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Results
39
8
24 
11
R12
J-2-3-5-18-26-34-36-44
Unofficial


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Is that Open results????????????
Sue


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Is that Open results????????????
> Sue


Yes.

Derby resumes this morning at the club grounds.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Is that Open results????????????
> Sue


Yes that's the open results and I bet they will be official.

Thank you Dewitt Boice Jr and Robbie for challenging, fair with generous callbacks, and unbelievably efficient time management. Now that's how judging should be done.

Congrats to all the finishers.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Dr. Aul,New FC "Cali"(Qual. National Open) trainer /handler Bill E. and Ms. Cali.
Congrads to Ms. Susie as well Open 4th,Dr. and Rock River Knls.
Sue


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! to my friends Bitsy and Amy on their second in the open and to my friend Denny Mitchel on the third in the qual with Monroe ran by Amy Hunt. Uncle Ed!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Dave Grevlos & Mossy Oak's Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING her second derby ran at 18months old, & Dave & Chilly's first competition together. Another well trained Bay Blue student!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

meat hunter said:


> Congrats! to my friends Bitsy and Amy on their second in the open and to my friend Denny Mitchel on the third in the qual with Monroe ran by Amy Hunt. Uncle Ed!


Ditto from Dave and Lauraine


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Dave Grevlos & Mossy Oak's Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING her second derby ran at 18months old, & Dave & Chilly's first competition together. Another well trained Bay Blue student!


Thank you,
You can take the credit for her awesome young dog training.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Dave Grevlos & Mossy Oak's Icy Hot "Chilly" for WINNING her second derby ran at 18months old, & Dave & Chilly's first competition together. Another well trained Bay Blue student!


Whoa brother Dave great job handling Chili to the win in the 
derby! I told you at club trial she was my kinda girl. Awesome Congrats!

Congrats to Dennis and Nancy Pugh on Amat 3rd! Now all you need is the win. He's there he's ready to lets go for the Blue!

Congrats to Bev and Bill Busler on Win in Amat with the awesome dog "Rip".

Congrats to Jim and Zoom also. They are always tough, tough.

Sol and Mary Jo your on your way to great successes also! Tug can mark lights out. Go get them.

My goal for our club would be Vern, Bev, Dennis and Sol to qual for national Amat. Bruce and "Red" too!

Great weekend for SVRV.

My hats off to Mary Tatum / Bruce Loeffeholz for their hard work and great judging! 

Lincoln as far as I'm concerned you hit home run in judging departmaent. good job.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Bob Hayden, H/Jim Beck, & Wood Dale's Little Bo "Junior" for placing 3rd in the derby. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations to Rick Bullock on his successful FT as a Pro... only his second FT since going Pro. Red Rock Retriever dogs did: Qual second went to Red Rock's Rowdy...only his SECOND qual and has is NOW QAA!!! yippie and in the Derby: a SECOND to Mountain's Top Chocolate Hottie handled by Rick - owned by Bruce Mountain. This was Hottie's first FT and first time in the public eye, way to go team Red Rock Retrievers!!!!! Yippie!!!! We, the home team can't wait for the next FT.....yippie!!!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

drbobsd said:


> My hats off to Mary Tatum / Bruce Loeffeholz for their hard work and great judging!


Thanx!

My (OU Sooner) hat is off to the Harter's, the Wulf's, Barb Farrell, Jeff Bundy, and all the other club members whose hard work and hospitality made for an enjoyable weekend. MVRC is first class!

An easy going cordial field of handlers, awesome dog work, and superb co-judge; was icing on the cake.


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Dave Grevlos, there couldn't be a nicer guy! 

Dave – miss seeing you at HRC events but very happy you’re having some success in the FT game!


----------

